# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Shkarko Ligjerata dhe Materiale te Ndryshme(Audio dhe Video) Islame!

## fisniku-student

Po e hapi kete Teme ,me qellim qe te shfrytezojm si mundesi qe ti shkembejm ndihmat me njeritjetrin per ti pasur ne posedim disa materiale islame qoft ne form te Audios apo Videos dhe poashtu materiale tjera qe ia vlen per shkarkuar.

Kjo mundesi mund te ofrohet duke sjellur secili nga ju ndonje Link qe pastaj permes atij linku ne te kemi mundesi per ti shkakuar ato materiale.

Keshtu qe ju ftoj secili nga ju ,te sjellni  ndonje link qe mundeson shkarkimin e nje ligjerate.

Une do mundohem qe ta pajisi ne vazhdim ,por pres edhe ndihmen e Juaj>>>

----------


## Omeri r.a

> Po e hapi kete Teme ,me qellim qe te shfrytezojm se mundesi qe te shkembejm ndihmat me njeritjetrit per ti pasur ne posedim disa materiale islame qoft ne form te Audios apo Videos dhe qdo materiale tjera qe ia vlen per shkarkuar.
> 
> Kjo mundesi mund te ofrohet duke sjellur secili nga ju ndonje Lunk qe pastaj permes atij linku ne te kemi mundesi per ti shkakuar.
> 
> Keshtu qe ju ftoj secili nga ju ,te sjellni  ndonje link qe mundeson shkarkimin e nje ligjerate.
> 
> Une do mundohem qe ta pajisi ne vazhdim ,por pres edhe ndihmen e Juaj>>>



faliminderit  shum    ALL-LLAHU XH.SH  te shperblefte per kto video dhe  ligjerata qe naj ke mundesi qe ne te mesoje prej tyre

----------


## Besi3

*Esselamu alejkum we Rahmetullahi we Berekatehu*

*Vellezer dhe motra te nderuar e kam nderin me e prezantu kete ligjerat shume te dobishme per ndegjim, kjo ligjerat eshte mbajt ne vazhden e ligjeratave te Ekrem Avdiut ne mitrovice...
mirepo hoxha yne All-llahu e shperblefte dhe e ruajt Ekremi i ka bere ftes hoxhes te ndershem All-llahu e ruajt Driton Morines qe tash eshte maxhister i krahasimit te feve, i maxhistruar ne malezi.
Eshte ligjerat e vjeter mirepo per ata qe se kane pas rastin me e ndegju do te ishte mire ta ndegjojn Esselamu alejkum we rahmetullahi we berekatehu.*

*Mos na Harroni ne duat e juaja*



> *Shkarko*
> http://www.zshare.net/download/541071100be3a615/


nga: www.forumi.mitrovisioni.com

----------


## Besi3

*Zekeria Cerkezi - Pyetje pergjegje*




> *Shkarko:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/5467219076099864/ 
> *

----------


## fisniku-student

*Meshari Rashid ilahi*(_Albumi me i Ri)_

1. *Shkarkoje*

2. *Shkarkoje*

3. *Shkarkoje*

4. *Shkarkoje*

5. *Shkarkoje*

6. *Shkarkoje*

7. *Shkarkoje*

8. *Shkarkoje*

9. *Shkarkoje
*
10. *Shkarkoje*

----------


## fisniku-student

*KURAN -  Abdulbasit Abdulsamed>>>Mujawad* _(recitim me zë të lartë)_


*1 - Al-Fatiha*

*2 - Al-Bekare*

*3 - Ali-Imran*

*4 - An-Nisa*

*5 - Al-Maidah*

*6 - An-An'am*

*7 - Al-A'raf*

*8 - Al Anfal*

*9 - At-Taubah*

*10 - Yunus*

*11 - Hud*

*12 - Yusuf*

*13 - Ar-R'ad*

*14 - Ibrahim*

*15 - Al-Hijr* 

*16 - An-Nahl*

*17 - Al Isra*

*18 - Al-Kahf*

*19 - Maryam*

*20 - Taha
*

Suret e tjera ne Vazhdim>>>

----------


## Nur_11

*Selam Alejkum WR WB Ketu keni mbi 200 Ligjerata Islame nga ligjeruesit 
 Dijetari ne Boten Islame: 

Shejh Abdulkader Arnauti 
Mr. Jakup Hasipi 
Pr.Dok. Shefqet Krasniqi 
Mr. Zekerija Bajrami 
Ekrem Avdiu 
Halil Avdiu 
Husamedin Abazi 


  Ja linku:       http://mp3ligjerata.blogspot.com/200...-hasipi-i.html

          OSE KERKONE ME GOOGLE SHENONE mp3ligjerata
           klikoni  pastaj ju del web faqja *

----------


## fisniku-student

>>>

*21 - Al-Anbiya*

*22 - Al-Hajj*

*23 - Al-Mu'minoon*

*24 - An-Noor*

*25 - Al-Furqan*

*26 - Ash-Shuara*

*27 - An-Naml*

*28 - Al-Qasas*

*29 - Ankaboot*

*30 - Ar-Room*

*31 - Lukman*

*32 - Es-Sexhdeh*

*33 - El-Ahzab*

*34 - Es-Sebe'e*

*35 - El-Fatir*

*36 - Ja Sin*

*37 - Es-Saffat*

*38 - Sad*

*39 - Ez-Zumer*

*40 - El-Gafir*

*41 - Fussilet*

*42 - Esh-Shura*

*43 - Ez-Zuhruf*

*44 - Ed-Duhan*

*45 - El-Xhathijeh*

*46 - El-Ahakaf*

*47 - Muhammed*

*48 - El-Fet'h*

*49 - El-Huxhurat*

*50 - Kaf*

>>>

----------


## celyy

Ketu keni kurani te kenduar nga Said al Ghamdi, me te vertet reciton bukur:



```
http://www.quran4u.com/quran_audio.htm
```

----------


## fisniku-student

*51 - Edh-Dharijat*

*52 - Et-Tur* 

*53 - En-Nexhm*

*54 - El-Kamer*

*55 - Err-Rrahman*

*56 - El-Wakia*

*57 - El-Hadid*

*58 - El-Mxhadele*

*59 - El-Haxhr*

*60 - El-Mumtehineh*

*61 - Es-Saff*

*62 - El-Xhumuah*

*63 - El-Munafikun*

*64 - Et-Tagebun*

*65 - Et-Talak*

*66 - Et-Tahrim*

*67 - El-Mulk*

*68 - El-Kalem*

*69 - El-Hakka*

*70 - El-Mearixh*

>>>>

----------


## Dritë

Selam alejkum 

Ata te cilet e njohin anglishten mund te gjejne materiale te mira te linket e meposhtme:

 *--> Video*  

* --> Libra*  

* --> Ligjerata*

----------


## Florim07

www.audionur.com 
   ne kete web faqe mund te shkarkoni video derse nga hoxhallare prej maqedonie ,kosove,dhe shqiperi.
  esselam we alejkum.

----------


## fisniku-student

*>>>*

*71 - Nuh*

*72 - El-Xhinn*

*73 - El-Muzzemmil*

*74 - El-Mduddeththir*

*75 - El-Kijameh*

*76 - El-Insan*

*77 - El-Murselat*

*78 - En-Nebe'e*

*79 - En-Naziat*

*80 - Abese*

*81 - Et-Tekwir*

*82 - El-Infitar*

*83 - El-Mutaffifin*

*84 - El-Inshikak*

*85 - El-Buruxh*

*86 - Et-Tarik*

*87 - El-A'la*

*88 - El-Gashijeh*

*89 - El-Fexhr*

*90 - El-Beled*

*91 - Esh-Shems*

*92 - El-Lejl*

*93 - Ed-Duha*

*94 - El-Inshirah*

*95 - Et-Tin*
*
96 - El-'Alek*

*97 - El-Kadr*

*98 - El-Bejjineh*

*99 - Ez-Zelzeleh*

*100 - El-A'dijat*

*101 - El-Karia'h*

*102 - Et-Takethur*

*103 - El-Asr*

*104 - El-Humeze*

*105 - El-Fil*

*106 - Kurejsh*

*107 - El-Maun*

*108 - El-Kewther*

*109 - El-Kafirun*

*110 - En-Nasr*

*111 - El-Mesed*

*112 - El-Ihlas*

*113 - El-Felek*

*114 - En-Nas*

----------


## fisniku-student

*KUR'AN [Kualiteti i Lartë-Flash]*



*Shkarko*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Program per te Mesuar Shkronjat e Kuranit*



*Shkarko*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Ahmed Kalaja* - _Vlera e Agjerimit_

*Shkarko*

*Irfan Salihu* - _Vlera e Muajit te Ramazanit_

*Shkarko*

*Enis Rama* -_ Para se te Fillon Ramazani_

*Shkarko*

*Enis Rama* - _Femra Edukuese e Gjeneratave
_
*Shkarko*

*Jakup Hasipi* - _Muaji i Ramazanit_

*Shkarko*

----------


## Arrnubi

TE GJITHA LIGJERATAT JANE MUNDESUAR NGA *RBJ*

1. Ramazani po vjen, vlerat e agjërimit - AHMED KALAJA - *SHKARKO*

2. Muaji i kënaqësisë shpirtërore - ELVIS NACI - *SHKARKO*

3. Adhurimi në Ramazan - ALTIN PLUMBI - *SHKARKO*

4. Pendimi në Ramazan - BILAL TEQJA - *SHKARKO*

5. Ramazani skalit durimin - FERID PIKU - *SHKARKO*

6. Si ta presim Ramazanin - MURAT BASHA - *SHKARKO*

7. Ramazani,muaj falje dhe vëllazërimi - ISMAIL BARDHOSHI - *SHKARKO*

8. Gabimet në agjërim - AHMED KALAJA - *SHKARKO*

----------


## Selma*

Selam alejkum 
Edhe shume pak kane ngelur per te hyre ne dhjeteditshin e fundit, nje ligjerate e shkelqyer qe te ndihmon per tu aktivizuar, gjalleruar me shume me ibadete... 

*Si te pergatitemi per 10 netet e fundit te Ramazanit- Enis Rama*

http://www.zshare.net/download/651853815afe59a2/

----------


## zekiguven

*KUR’AN-I KERIM – (10 DVD)*
Kuran-i Kerimi dhe Përkthimi i Plotë Shqip

Recitimi : Dr.Fatih Çollak
Kaligrafist : Hamit Aytaç
Leximi i Përkthimit Shqip : Afrim Gota

Zgjedhja e Sures
Zgjedhja e Pjesës (Xhuzit)
Zgjedhja e Faqës
Leximi i Përkthimit Shqip me Zë



```
DVD-1
http://rapidshare.com/files/326131168/DVDAL01.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326132492/DVDAL01.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326133694/DVDAL01.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326135865/DVDAL01.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326137266/DVDAL01.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326138572/DVDAL01.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326139737/DVDAL01.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326140998/DVDAL01.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326142307/DVDAL01.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326143621/DVDAL01.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326145056/DVDAL01.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326146660/DVDAL01.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326147987/DVDAL01.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326149505/DVDAL01.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326150878/DVDAL01.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326152096/DVDAL01.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326153359/DVDAL01.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326154695/DVDAL01.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326155998/DVDAL01.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326580232/DVDAL01.part20.rar
DVD-2
http://rapidshare.com/files/326583763/DVDAL02.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326585612/DVDAL02.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326587268/DVDAL02.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326588800/DVDAL02.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326590375/DVDAL02.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326592047/DVDAL02.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326593872/DVDAL02.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326595433/DVDAL02.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326597408/DVDAL02.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326599728/DVDAL02.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326602038/DVDAL02.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326604279/DVDAL02.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326606464/DVDAL02.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326608727/DVDAL02.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326611168/DVDAL02.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326613596/DVDAL02.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326615455/DVDAL02.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326617472/DVDAL02.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326619546/DVDAL02.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326581632/DVDAL02.part20.rar
DVD-3
http://rapidshare.com/files/326631843/DVDAL03.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326633353/DVDAL03.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326634883/DVDAL03.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326637762/DVDAL03.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326640930/DVDAL03.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326643039/DVDAL03.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326645045/DVDAL03.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326647173/DVDAL03.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326648933/DVDAL03.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326650656/DVDAL03.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326652264/DVDAL03.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326653768/DVDAL03.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326655446/DVDAL03.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326657080/DVDAL03.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326658792/DVDAL03.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326621580/DVDAL03.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326623890/DVDAL03.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326626032/DVDAL03.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326628277/DVDAL03.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326630170/DVDAL03.part20.rar
DVD-4
http://rapidshare.com/files/326661030/DVDAL04.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326662573/DVDAL04.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326664215/DVDAL04.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326665665/DVDAL04.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326667148/DVDAL04.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326668745/DVDAL04.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326670318/DVDAL04.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326671641/DVDAL04.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326673236/DVDAL04.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326674622/DVDAL04.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326675973/DVDAL04.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326677498/DVDAL04.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326678860/DVDAL04.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326680208/DVDAL04.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326681627/DVDAL04.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326683370/DVDAL04.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326684713/DVDAL04.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326686031/DVDAL04.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326687361/DVDAL04.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326688612/DVDAL04.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326659609/DVDAL04.part21.rar
DVD-5
http://rapidshare.com/files/326691262/DVDAL05.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326692766/DVDAL05.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326694337/DVDAL05.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326695740/DVDAL05.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326697158/DVDAL05.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326698446/DVDAL05.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326699975/DVDAL05.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326701470/DVDAL05.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326702765/DVDAL05.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326704195/DVDAL05.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326705797/DVDAL05.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326707332/DVDAL05.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326708817/DVDAL05.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326710270/DVDAL05.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326711800/DVDAL05.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326713520/DVDAL05.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326715335/DVDAL05.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326716699/DVDAL05.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326718284/DVDAL05.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326689715/DVDAL05.part20.rar
DVD-6
http://rapidshare.com/files/326721241/DVDAL06.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326722669/DVDAL06.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326724055/DVDAL06.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326725679/DVDAL06.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326727208/DVDAL06.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326728827/DVDAL06.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326730515/DVDAL06.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326731933/DVDAL06.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326733329/DVDAL06.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326734894/DVDAL06.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326736386/DVDAL06.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326737663/DVDAL06.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326739098/DVDAL06.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326740376/DVDAL06.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326742192/DVDAL06.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326743637/DVDAL06.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326744991/DVDAL06.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326746289/DVDAL06.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326747898/DVDAL06.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326719600/DVDAL06.part20.rar
DVD-7
http://rapidshare.com/files/326750304/DVDAL07.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326751806/DVDAL07.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326753109/DVDAL07.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326754362/DVDAL07.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326755800/DVDAL07.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326757123/DVDAL07.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326758427/DVDAL07.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326760065/DVDAL07.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326761286/DVDAL07.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326762621/DVDAL07.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326763906/DVDAL07.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326765186/DVDAL07.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326766379/DVDAL07.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326767833/DVDAL07.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326769381/DVDAL07.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326770569/DVDAL07.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326771754/DVDAL07.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326772817/DVDAL07.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326774040/DVDAL07.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326748815/DVDAL07.part20.rar
DVD-8
http://rapidshare.com/files/326784310/DVDAL08.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326785376/DVDAL08.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326786641/DVDAL08.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326787666/DVDAL08.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326789005/DVDAL08.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326790114/DVDAL08.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326791247/DVDAL08.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326792604/DVDAL08.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326793838/DVDAL08.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326794876/DVDAL08.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326796043/DVDAL08.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326775273/DVDAL08.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326776314/DVDAL08.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326777473/DVDAL08.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326778616/DVDAL08.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326779825/DVDAL08.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326780921/DVDAL08.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326782039/DVDAL08.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326783094/DVDAL08.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326783358/DVDAL08.part20.rar
DVD-9
http://rapidshare.com/files/326801389/DVDAL09.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326802565/DVDAL09.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326803680/DVDAL09.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326804624/DVDAL09.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326805808/DVDAL09.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326806809/DVDAL09.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326807810/DVDAL09.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326808832/DVDAL09.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326809949/DVDAL09.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326810904/DVDAL09.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326812076/DVDAL09.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326813160/DVDAL09.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326814176/DVDAL09.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326815331/DVDAL09.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326816427/DVDAL09.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326817722/DVDAL09.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326797157/DVDAL09.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326798354/DVDAL09.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326799634/DVDAL09.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326800252/DVDAL09.part20.rar
DVD-10
http://rapidshare.com/files/326819359/DVDAL10.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326820470/DVDAL10.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326821541/DVDAL10.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326822649/DVDAL10.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326823753/DVDAL10.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326824746/DVDAL10.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326825833/DVDAL10.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326827279/DVDAL10.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326828505/DVDAL10.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326829655/DVDAL10.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326830808/DVDAL10.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326832038/DVDAL10.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326833186/DVDAL10.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326834386/DVDAL10.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326835697/DVDAL10.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326836989/DVDAL10.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326838261/DVDAL10.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326839421/DVDAL10.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326840700/DVDAL10.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/326818321/DVDAL10.part20.rar
```

----------

